# Apple TV film en boucle



## abzer (8 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, je posséde un apple tv et je souhaiterai visionner des films en boucle. je n'y arrive pas. quelqu'un a la solution ? 
De même les liste de lecture itunes ne sont pas lu dans apple tv si je met des films dedant  avez vous une solution  ? 
Enfin quelqu'un aurait il une solution pour transformer un film perso en clip, toujours pour pouvoir bénéficier a la fois de la mise en boucle et des liiste de lectuure sous apple tv
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## les2maisons (12 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 
impossible de jouer des films en boucle sur apple tv ? C'est pourtant possible depuis  I tunes avec une liste de lecture... Comment pourrais-je m'y prendre pour jouer une liste de films ?:mouais:


Bon, je crois qu'une petite fusion de topics s'impose, là


----------



## les2maisons (12 Juin 2008)

as tu eu une réponse



abzer a dit:


> Bonjour, je posséde un apple tv et je souhaiterai visionner des films en boucle. je n'y arrive pas. quelqu'un a la solution ?
> De même les liste de lecture itunes ne sont pas lu dans apple tv si je met des films dedant  avez vous une solution  ?
> Enfin quelqu'un aurait il une solution pour transformer un film perso en clip, toujours pour pouvoir bénéficier a la fois de la mise en boucle et des liiste de lectuure sous apple tv
> Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

